# samurai soil



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

aubie98 said:


> my LFS has some for sale and has a couple of nano shrimp tanks set up with it. I can't find any info on it online, and definitely no reviews. Anyone here have any experience with it?


I contacted Caribsea last week because I wanted to try/buy the Samurai soil, but they couldn't tell me where to buy it because "it's a very new product" :/ Interested to hear if anyone has tried it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

im in the process of setting up a new 4 gallon shrimp tank and want a decent substrate that will not buffer the ph. Contacted CaribSea they said it would not buffer, so I'm thinking of getting this and trying it out.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds interesting-

"This unique , uniformly graded material is perfect for the most sensitive fw fauna and shrimp. Not dirty or crumbly like other brands. Plus we've infused it with mycorrhizal fungi and included a dose of biologicals for a faster cycle."

"-Will not disintegrate or compact
-Promotes neutral to acidic pH
-Will not increase hardness
-Clean, ready to use"

Sounds strange they'd say it doesn't buffer. The info quoted right above is right from the container.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> Sounds interesting-
> 
> "This unique , uniformly graded material is perfect for the most sensitive fw fauna and shrimp. Not dirty or crumbly like other brands. Plus we've infused it with mycorrhizal fungi and included a dose of biologicals for a faster cycle."
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't noticed that it said that on the label. I'll reach out to them to see what they say


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Find anything out - Did anyone use this yet? I have one container but haven't had any space to set up a new tank yet.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

So nobody has used this stuff yet? I found 9lbs for $17.99 at Ken's Fish, although it looks like its still a small amount. I'm looking for a new substrate for my Spec V and am considering this or Stratum.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Nobody has used this stuff yet? Can't figure out what substrate to use for my spec rescape.


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Nope still in its jug sitting in the utility closet .

It really sounds like a good solid option for a nice tank.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

AutumnSky said:


> Nope still in its jug sitting in the utility closet .
> 
> It really sounds like a good solid option for a nice tank.


How much do you think I would need for a Spec V?


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

I think the 9lb container would cover 1.5 -1.75 inches, as a guess. It is nice looking stuff.
Listed on the side of the container is the ph # 772 461-1113 or [email protected] to check directly.


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

I just dropped this in my tank. So far I like the fact that it does not crush. When squeezed. It comes with a packet of bacteria to populate the substrate which should help roots. We will see. Ill update when I see some plant results


----------



## Super_ (Mar 26, 2017)

I just bought some to use as a bottom layer to an already established tank. Im really interested in knowing if it will alter ph. Im also hoping it wont cause an ammonia spike.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Super_ said:


> I just bought some to use as a bottom layer to an already established tank. Im really interested in knowing if it will alter ph. Im also hoping it wont cause an ammonia spike.


Please update, I would love to see how this stuff works out.


----------



## stussy28 (Mar 17, 2016)

DanPlanted said:


> So nobody has used this stuff yet? I found 9lbs for $17.99 at Ken's Fish, although it looks like its still a small amount. I'm looking for a new substrate for my Spec V and am considering this or Stratum.


Did you get it from kens before it went out of stock? That was a heck of a deal as it’s bormally 36 anywhere else. I bought a small 3.5lb for 15 and not sure what to think of it. I like the look and can’t wait to get more for my shrimp tank I’m setting up.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

stussy28 said:


> Did you get it from kens before it went out of stock? That was a heck of a deal as it’s bormally 36 anywhere else. I bought a small 3.5lb for 15 and not sure what to think of it. I like the look and can’t wait to get more for my shrimp tank I’m setting up.


I never got any Samuari soil yet. Using fluval stratum now.


----------



## stussy28 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just wanted to give an update on the samurai soul. I have it in my low tech shrimp tank. I have tried shrimp numerous times and failed. Could be a coincidence, but I have a thriving colony since using the samurai soil. Also planting is very easy in it compared to my eco complete. It’s easy to push stems in, and they stay. The only downside is the color which kind of washes out the redness of my RCS.


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

Well. As above plants slide in pretty easy. As far as plant growth my findings are inconclusive. I changed my layout a bit and the bacteria colonization packet that it comes with I believe was the same subststance I stirred up (white fog from the bottom). I may buy more of the substrate additive as it is also sold separately. My main complaint is the soil does not look natural and would prefer the beads be uniform in size of the smaller beads. I would consider using it in a shrimp specific nano but not so much for aquascaping


----------

